# REQUEST FOR BBC INTERVIEW ABOUT DELAYS AT RFC



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls, I was speaking today to Marie Louise Connolloy who is a journalist for BBC NI. She was keen to find out how things are going at RFC.

I explained to her what had been happening with the recent delays , *she is particularly * *interested in speaking * *to* *those of you who's treatment * *has been delayed * so that she can highlight the situation, if any of you would like to speak to her please let me know and I will PM you her number. She is a very friendly and understanding lady and instantly put me at ease when she interviewed me last time, I think it's only fair that others get a chance to have their voices heard. By agreeing to be interviewed you will not only be helping others couples currently waiting but also couples who will unfortunately be added to the waiting list in the future. I think it is very important that we keep the pressure on RFC and keep this issue in the spotlight.


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hiya glitter girl,
That is great that the BBC  are taking notice      What is the story with recent delays?  I wasn't aware of anything, apart from my own seemingly never-ending wait for OI!    I'm not even sure if mine is actually delayed, or just a long q to begin with.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter, thats a great idea, obviously we have already started tx, but I would urge girls to come forward-people need to know the sh1t the 'WONDERFUL' Health Minister has left behind, obviously any funding is welcome, but at what cost?

I know its easy for me to say do an interview, as I can imagine its nerve wrecking, but no-one will see on the radio   


Goodluck, to any who volunteer.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi glitter i would be very interested i doing the interview as im now going to be delayed for another 16month+ been getting messed about for the 18months this will be ivf number 5 all self funded and time is not on my side.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Walsh,

Sorry to hear your'e being messed around  

Iv'e PM'd you Marie Louises number, good luck and let me know how you get on


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Gilrs I really dont want to be harping on about this anymore  , but promised the lady from the BBC that I would try one more time to get some of you to come forward to do an interview about the current waiting times. I understand totally if no one is intersted in doing it but she really is keen to get the message across to the public and highlight the issue. As I have started treatment I feel this no longer affects me and am therefore not in a position to do the interview but would urge some of you to speak up and keep the pressure on. As I said Im just asking one last time on behalf of MaryLouise, its no odds to me if someone comes forward or not, so please don't shoot the messenger


----------

